# Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?



## Muhammed

My opinion is NO!

I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.

How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Muhammed said:


> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?


why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....


----------



## ozro

I am 70 miles or so from a power line. The only way my bill goes up is if somebody figures out how to tax the sun and the wind.

therefore I don't care.


----------



## Muhammed

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
Click to expand...




Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
Click to expand...

Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?

It is a simple question.


----------



## Confounding

This is how stupid people set up gotcha arguments.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Muhammed said:


> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?



If you do want it to, move to Ontario.  We are getting rag dolled!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
Click to expand...

no....now my turn....why do you think they are going to skyrocket?.....most people who start threads give everyone a little background as to why they are doing the thread,something you neglected to do....


----------



## Wry Catcher

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
Click to expand...


Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.

My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Wry Catcher said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
Click to expand...



I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?

It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.


----------



## Wry Catcher

shockedcanadian said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
Click to expand...


$3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.


----------



## Muhammed

Confounding said:


> This is how stupid people set up gotcha arguments.


You are dodging the question.

So would you like your electricity bill to skyrocket or not?


----------



## Agit8r

If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.


----------



## Muhammed

Agit8r said:


> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.


Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?

Why or why not?


----------



## Agit8r

Muhammed said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
Click to expand...


Fossil fuel pollution contributes to both the onset and and aggravation of breathing conditions.  It also is a major cause of death, especially among the elderly. So yes, the less the better.  Even nuclear is a better alternative.


----------



## Muhammed

Agit8r said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fossil fuel pollution contributes to both the onset and and aggravation of breathing conditions.  It also is a major cause of death, especially among the elderly. So yes, the less the better.  Even nuclear is a better alternative.
Click to expand...

You are dodging the question.

Why are you dodging the question?


----------



## Agit8r

Muhammed said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fossil fuel pollution contributes to both the onset and and aggravation of breathing conditions.  It also is a major cause of death, especially among the elderly. So yes, the less the better.  Even nuclear is a better alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Why are you dodging the question?
Click to expand...


I wasn't dodging. If my electric bill has to go up for the air everyone breathes to be cleaner, I'm for that. If it doesn't have to, then cool.


----------



## Muhammed

Agit8r said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fossil fuel pollution contributes to both the onset and and aggravation of breathing conditions.  It also is a major cause of death, especially among the elderly. So yes, the less the better.  Even nuclear is a better alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Why are you dodging the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't dodging. If my electric bill has to go up for the air everyone breathes to be cleaner, I'm for that. If it doesn't have to, then cool.
Click to expand...

Do you actually believe that the trace gas, carbon dioxide, somehow makes the air everyone breathes less clean?

Why or why not?

Please elaborate.


----------



## Agit8r

Muhammed said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how stupid people set up gotcha arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words,
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fossil fuel pollution contributes to both the onset and and aggravation of breathing conditions.  It also is a major cause of death, especially among the elderly. So yes, the less the better.  Even nuclear is a better alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Why are you dodging the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't dodging. If my electric bill has to go up for the air everyone breathes to be cleaner, I'm for that. If it doesn't have to, then cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually believe that the trace gas, carbon dioxide, somehow makes the air everyone breathes less clean?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Please elaborate.
Click to expand...


It does. But particulates are a (literally) larger problem. However they tend to go together. 

Coal is obviously the worst, because the ash is radioactive.


----------



## Muhammed

Agit8r said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how stupid people set up gotcha arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words,
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fossil fuel pollution contributes to both the onset and and aggravation of breathing conditions.  It also is a major cause of death, especially among the elderly. So yes, the less the better.  Even nuclear is a better alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Why are you dodging the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't dodging. If my electric bill has to go up for the air everyone breathes to be cleaner, I'm for that. If it doesn't have to, then cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually believe that the trace gas, carbon dioxide, somehow makes the air everyone breathes less clean?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does.
Click to expand...

Howso?

How do trace amounts of carbon dioxide make it more difficult for you to breathe?


----------



## KissMy

Muhammed said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
Click to expand...

Yes, because I breath in oxygen & expel carbon dioxide


----------



## Agit8r

Muhammed said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how stupid people set up gotcha arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words,
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossil fuel pollution contributes to both the onset and and aggravation of breathing conditions.  It also is a major cause of death, especially among the elderly. So yes, the less the better.  Even nuclear is a better alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Why are you dodging the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't dodging. If my electric bill has to go up for the air everyone breathes to be cleaner, I'm for that. If it doesn't have to, then cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually believe that the trace gas, carbon dioxide, somehow makes the air everyone breathes less clean?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howso?
Click to expand...


However tiny the amount, it is still less oxygen in the environment and more of a substance that is of no benefit to our respiratory system. A guy with a 158 IQ should be able to figure that out. The atmosphere is a zero sum game.


----------



## Muhammed

KissMy said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because I breath in oxygen & expel carbon dioxide
Click to expand...

FYI


The more you know, the less brainwashed you shall be.


----------



## Crepitus

Muhammed said:


> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?


Of course we do!  Everyone loves higher utility bills.


----------



## K9Buck

Wry Catcher said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.
Click to expand...


Can you share all the details?


----------



## Muhammed

Crepitus said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we do!  Everyone loves higher utility bills.
Click to expand...

Why do you love higher utility bills?

Let me fathom a guess...you hate your mother and she's the one who pays the bills.

Am I right?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wry Catcher said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.
Click to expand...

That's amazing


----------



## Muhammed

Wry Catcher said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.
Click to expand...

If that's the case then obviously you enjoy an uncommon off-grid lifestyle.


----------



## KissMy




----------



## Crepitus

Muhammed said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we do!  Everyone loves higher utility bills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you love higher utility bills?
> 
> Let me fathom a guess...you hate your mother and she's the one who pays the bills.
> 
> Am I right?
Click to expand...

Lol, nope.  It seemed the easiest way to short circuit your idiotic leading question.

I mean seriously, show at least a little imagination when you try to pull this kinda crap.


----------



## KissMy

Excess clean green wind energy in Texas lowered electricity price!


----------



## Muhammed

Harry Dresden said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no....now my turn....why do you think they are going to skyrocket?
Click to expand...



Q: Did I say I think they are going to skyrocket?

A: No

Check your reading comprehension skills or go back to elementary school.

Fuckin' jackass...


----------



## Blues Man

Wry Catcher said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.
Click to expand...

and what was the payment on the solar panels?


----------



## ozro

Blues Man said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what was the payment on the solar panels?
Click to expand...


excuse me for jumping in, yet I want to point out there is a big difference between the cost, and equipment, between a system tied to the grid and one designed to stand alone.
I also point out that if one has a system tied to the grid, some tax breaks and subsidies are available in many states, and those are not available to those owning off grid systems.
However; based on my experience, buying alternative power is like buying cars. You can spend a little for the yugo, or spend more and get the lexus.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Muhammed said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is NO!
> 
> I do not want electricity rates to skyrocket. That simply would not in my best interests.
> 
> How about you? Do you want your electricity bill to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no....now my turn....why do you think they are going to skyrocket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Did I say I think they are going to skyrocket?
> 
> A: No
> 
> Check your reading comprehension skills or go back to elementary school.
> 
> Fuckin' jackass...
Click to expand...

maybe next time asswipe you will include a little background with the thread you throw up...yea most people do...except fucking jackasses...


----------



## Blues Man

ozro said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what was the payment on the solar panels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> excuse me for jumping in, yet I want to point out there is a big difference between the cost, and equipment, between a system tied to the grid and one designed to stand alone.
> I also point out that if one has a system tied to the grid, some tax breaks and subsidies are available in many states, and those are not available to those owning off grid systems.
> However; based on my experience, buying alternative power is like buying cars. You can spend a little for the yugo, or spend more and get the lexus.
Click to expand...


The return on on investment matters as well

If the ROR is more than 20 years it's not worth it


----------



## ozro

Blues Man said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what was the payment on the solar panels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> excuse me for jumping in, yet I want to point out there is a big difference between the cost, and equipment, between a system tied to the grid and one designed to stand alone.
> I also point out that if one has a system tied to the grid, some tax breaks and subsidies are available in many states, and those are not available to those owning off grid systems.
> However; based on my experience, buying alternative power is like buying cars. You can spend a little for the yugo, or spend more and get the lexus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The return on on investment matters as well
> 
> If the ROR is more than 20 years it's not worth it
Click to expand...




Blues Man said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what was the payment on the solar panels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> excuse me for jumping in, yet I want to point out there is a big difference between the cost, and equipment, between a system tied to the grid and one designed to stand alone.
> I also point out that if one has a system tied to the grid, some tax breaks and subsidies are available in many states, and those are not available to those owning off grid systems.
> However; based on my experience, buying alternative power is like buying cars. You can spend a little for the yugo, or spend more and get the lexus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The return on on investment matters as well
> 
> If the ROR is more than 20 years it's not worth it
Click to expand...


For a house tied to the grid, I agree.

For a remote location it just depends on how much it is worth to you to have power at that location. It will never give you a return as there isnt anyone to sell surplus power to.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Muhammed said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are they going to skyrocket,mine just went down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.[/QUOTE
> 
> ]If that's the case then obviously you enjoy an uncommon off-grid lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we use electricity from PG&E; the power from our panels goes to the grid.  If we use more than what we produce we pay them, if we use less, they pay us.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wry Catcher

Wry Catcher said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Do you want electricity bill to skyrocket, or not?
> 
> It is a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our electricity bill for the 12 months ending in April of this year was $3.00.
> 
> My son hasn't paid a penny for gas in the two years, he has been driving a Chevy Bolt; my wife and I will be test driving plug in new cars this fall; we currently drive a 2018 RAV4 Hybrid - I fill up < once a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe this tweet.  Are you missing a few zeroes in your number?
> 
> It's $30 a month for us in summer months, $120-$150 a month in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $3.00 dollars total for all 12 months.  We have solar panels on our roof.[/QUOTE
> 
> ]If that's the case then obviously you enjoy an uncommon off-grid lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we use electricity from PG&E; the power from our panels goes to the grid.  If we use more than what we produce we pay them, if we use less, they pay us.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No, we use electricity from PG&E; the power from our panels goes to the grid. If we use more than what we produce we pay them, if we use less, they pay us


----------



## Muhammed

Confounding said:


> This is how stupid people set up gotcha arguments.


Are you suggesting that the poll is an _inconvenient_ inquiry? 

#cognitivedissonance


----------



## Muhammed

KissMy said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because I breath in oxygen & expel carbon dioxide
Click to expand...

..and this makes it significantly more difficult for you to breathe, how?

Please explain your hypothesis.


----------



## Agit8r

Muhammed said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because I breath in oxygen & expel carbon dioxide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..and this makes it significantly more difficult for you to breathe, how?
> 
> Please explain your hypothesis.
Click to expand...


Why don't you just put a pan of dry ice by your bedside at night?


----------



## Muhammed

Agit8r said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because I breath in oxygen & expel carbon dioxide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..and this makes it significantly more difficult for you to breathe, how?
> 
> Please explain your hypothesis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just put a pan of dry ice by your bedside at night?
Click to expand...

I don't think that's a prudent place to store it. A freezer is a better place.


----------



## KissMy

KissMy said:


> Excess clean green wind energy in Texas lowered electricity price!


Crickets!


----------



## bripat9643

Agit8r said:


> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.


I have no trouble breathing outside.


----------



## bripat9643

Agit8r said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how stupid people set up gotcha arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words,
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fossil fuel pollution contributes to both the onset and and aggravation of breathing conditions.  It also is a major cause of death, especially among the elderly. So yes, the less the better.  Even nuclear is a better alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Why are you dodging the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't dodging. If my electric bill has to go up for the air everyone breathes to be cleaner, I'm for that. If it doesn't have to, then cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually believe that the trace gas, carbon dioxide, somehow makes the air everyone breathes less clean?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does. But particulates are a (literally) larger problem. However they tend to go together.
> 
> Coal is obviously the worst, because the ash is radioactive.
Click to expand...


Steam and CO2 are the only things that comes out the chimney of a coal fired power plant.


----------



## bripat9643

Agit8r said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that all the carbon dioxide out there is making it more difficult to breathe?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fossil fuel pollution contributes to both the onset and and aggravation of breathing conditions.  It also is a major cause of death, especially among the elderly. So yes, the less the better.  Even nuclear is a better alternative.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.  No death certificate in the last 20 years has ever listed the cause of death as air pollution.


----------



## bripat9643

Agit8r said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how stupid people set up gotcha arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words,
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Why are you dodging the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't dodging. If my electric bill has to go up for the air everyone breathes to be cleaner, I'm for that. If it doesn't have to, then cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually believe that the trace gas, carbon dioxide, somehow makes the air everyone breathes less clean?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howso?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However tiny the amount, it is still less oxygen in the environment and more of a substance that is of no benefit to our respiratory system. A guy with a 158 IQ should be able to figure that out. The atmosphere is a zero sum game.
Click to expand...

If it costs $20 trillion to get rid of it, then I can live with having it.  Your theory that any amount above zero is intolerable is too stupid for words to explain.


----------



## bripat9643

KissMy said:


> Excess clean green wind energy in Texas lowered electricity price!


Since you don't have a graph of the amount of wind energy consumed in TX, your graph is meaningless.


----------



## bripat9643

KissMy said:


>


You graph shows -600 ppm on the right.  Too bad for your argument that there 200,000 ppm of Oxygen in the atmosphere.

Jest another sleazy attempt to mislead the public by the AGW con artists.


----------



## Muhammed

Agit8r said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how stupid people set up gotcha arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words,
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question.
> 
> Why are you dodging the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't dodging. If my electric bill has to go up for the air everyone breathes to be cleaner, I'm for that. If it doesn't have to, then cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you actually believe that the trace gas, carbon dioxide, somehow makes the air everyone breathes less clean?
> 
> Why or why not?
> 
> Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howso?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However tiny the amount, it is still less oxygen in the environment and more of a substance that is of no benefit to our respiratory system. A guy with a 158 IQ should be able to figure that out. The atmosphere is a zero sum game.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot.

Without carbon dioxide in our environment our respiratory system simply would not exist. Carbon dioxide is essential to human life on this planet.

Do you agree? Why or why not?


----------



## KissMy

bripat9643 said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble breathing outside.
Click to expand...

*You Go Girl!!!*
*



*


----------



## Muhammed

KissMy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes it significantly easier to breath outside, I'll pay whatever for my minimal energy use.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble breathing outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You Go Girl!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Who told you that CO2 is making it harder for people to breathe, and why did you believe them?


----------

